# New N Scale Layout



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess it's time to debut my new layout. The old 3x6 layout i had was just not big enough for me anymore. So i decided to scrap everything from it and start fresh from stage 1. This new layout is 4x8 and has a decent size yard with a motor driven turntable. The center will have a nice size town with a warehouse district eventually. All buildings will have lights installed and the streets will have working street lights and traffic lights. The pics attached is where it stands so far ( this will be a slow moving process) I also was able to set up a area dedicated to just trains around the layout.


































































































(Still have to clean some of the ballast off the ties)


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

looking Great!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good, excited to see further progress... :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have a drawing of the final track plan?

Also, it looks great so far! Keep it coming.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Raptorman83 said:


> Do you have a drawing of the final track plan?
> 
> Also, it looks great so far! Keep it coming.


Thanks, i am pretty much free building it as i go. I got an idea in my head of how i want it to look but i havent put it on a drawing.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Little more progress over the weekend.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good. :thumbsup:

How come your doing the outside first?
Won't the trees and stuff be in your way to do the inside?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Looking good. :thumbsup:
> 
> How come your doing the outside first?
> Won't the trees and stuff be in your way to do the inside?


The layout sits at 2'8" tall, my 4yr. old daughter wanted it low enough that she could see everything without having to stand on a stool. So with that i can easily reach over to the center without any issues of hitting things on the outer edges.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Watch your back! 

Mine is higher and 2 weeks ago all I did was bend over a little bit to pickup my light turntable and something went in my lower back!
I was not really bent over and was not lifting anything heavy, that was a waste of a vacation day and it took 2 weeks for it to get better!

It wasn't hurting when I sat down but when I went to get up and walk ouch!

I did get our taxes done and did some sit down jobs. 

Watch your back at that height. 
Heck at that height you can sit down and work huh? :thumbsup:

You better watch out, shes only 4 and is ordering Dad on what to do.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Watch your back!
> 
> Mine is higher and 2 weeks ago all I did was bend over a little bit to pickup my light turntable and something went in my lower back!
> I was not really bent over and was not lifting anything heavy, that was a waste of a vacation day and it took 2 weeks for it to get better!
> ...


That sucks



big ed said:


> Watch your back at that height.
> Heck at that height you can sit down and work huh? :thumbsup:


yep, i have been sitting when working on the outside edges and most of the inner parts, that is kind of nice. As she grows i will raise the height of the table up some



big ed said:


> You better watch out, shes only 4 and is ordering Dad on what to do.


 yep it's hard to say no :laugh: She likes to work the controls when the trains are running.( for 4ys. old she is quite good at it too)


----------



## robert_seerveiss (Apr 11, 2013)

a question for Ranger, Are your trains all going to be heading in the same direction or are you going to have them going in opposite directions. If you are going to have them going in opposite directions how are you going to make it possible. The reason I'm asking is because your n scale setup it almost completely like what I want to do with HO scale. Our setup like yours we want the trains going in opposite directions and not sure how to make it happen. Thanks for your help and your setup looks amazing.

Robert


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

robert_seerveiss said:


> a question for Ranger, Are your trains all going to be heading in the same direction or are you going to have them going in opposite directions. If you are going to have them going in opposite directions how are you going to make it possible. The reason I'm asking is because your n scale setup it almost completely like what I want to do with HO scale. Our setup like yours we want the trains going in opposite directions and not sure how to make it happen. Thanks for your help and your setup looks amazing.
> 
> Robert


Thanks! I have it set up to run in opposite directions or the same direction on either track. There is a cross over in the yard that has blocks in between the two tracks to isolate them and the inner track has access to the turntable. Its wired thru Atlas Selector switches and then to a the dual transformer as shown in the picture below.


----------



## robert_seerveiss (Apr 11, 2013)

thank you for the information on how you set it up.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Yw. If you need any additional help just let me know


----------



## robert_seerveiss (Apr 11, 2013)

oh we will be picking your brain we we need more help


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Update: made some changes to the layout since my last post. I redid the yard and made it a little bigger to accommodate all the new cars *(many thanks to sawgunner)*. and changed the inner track around so now I have more room for other things. Whenever I can get ahold of some track again I will be adding some more sidings on the back side.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good Ranger, what happened to all the ballast you put down?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Took it up so I could redo the track. I want to get a ballast spreader before I put it back down so it will be more evenly.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ahh ok, I just thought I had missed something, reread the whole thread and didn't find it lol

You said you will run trains in both directions, I didn't see a reverse section, do you still need to put that in, or did I misunderstand that too? lol

BTW you make quick progress


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking good Ranger!! are you using the foam roadbed?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> Ahh ok, I just thought I had missed something, reread the whole thread and didn't find it lol
> 
> You said you will run trains in both directions, I didn't see a reverse section, do you still need to put that in, or did I misunderstand that too? lol
> 
> BTW you make quick progress


Thanks! The original layout had the inner track and was set up to run 2 trains at the same time in either direction. This one here can go the opposite direction via the turntable but it will just be one mainline. The inner track which will run thru the town and the mainline is set on 2 different switches so I can move stuff around on the inner track and still run on the main. 



sawgunner said:


> Looking good Ranger!! are you using the foam roadbed?


Thanks! yep I am using foam roadbed. I like that a lot better versus the cork.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great progress.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Carl!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished the passenger station for the layout.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks really good!!! Nice work!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking station building


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

